# Good recommendation for a center speaker



## NYGuy7 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry if this has been discussed, if so you can link me to the thread. I'm looking for recommendations for a good inexpensive center speaker. Preferably a low profile one. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you already own the front left and right speakers? A center channel should be of the same brand and family (model series) as the front left and right. That along with proper placement and setup is the only way to insure that the front three will blend in properly.


----------



## NYGuy7 (Jul 23, 2010)

I already have a set of L & R and surround speakers but they're not from the same family of speakers. 

I


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

It's nice to have the rears match the fronts, but it's not as critical. What are you using for your fronts?


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

what are the make and model of your front speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

NYGuy7 said:


> I already have a set of L & R and surround speakers but they're not from the same family of speakers.
> 
> I


Hello,
Just to make clear, you are using 2 different Speakers from different Brands? Also, what is the amount you feel comfortable spending and what kind of AVR are you using?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## NYGuy7 (Jul 23, 2010)

The front and surround are Bose but the front are direct reflecting while the rear are the cubes.

I honestly don't have any issues in sound even though they're not all the same. As far as what I want to spend, I'd like to get away with spending under 300.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would check out DMC-Electronics and get a PSB C40 for $250. PSB makes fantastic Speakers and the C40 is a really good CC. You might be so impressed that you are inclined to sell your Bose and go with an all PSB Speaker System. Bose sells fairly well on Craigslist and Ebay.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

NY,

JJ's recommendation is a good one and beats my price by $25. Audio Adviser is selling the PSB C4 for $275. I don't know if there is a difference between a PSB C4 and C40. 

in any case NY you need to think about getting away from Bose if you want a real center channel in other words if you want a real 5.1 or 7.1. Bose sounds OK and girls/women love it because it disappears in the room. But there are other small speakers that give you real Hi fidelity sound with a very reasonable cost. 

NHT has just released their Super Zero 2.0 $99 ea. If you follow the Bose example you can buy three for $297. Here you have an incredible LCR. Stephen Mejias just reviewed these in Stereophile Mag. If I were in your seat I would seriously consider this option. Just set the center speaker on its side..., size 9"X5"X5.5" (HxWxD). They make a nice sub. And your Bose will work well for surround speakers. 

Third option is Martin Logan Encore $199 (60% off $500 clearance price) at Audio Adviser.
This is a nice Hybrid speaker with ribbon tweeter. Amazing price. Better hurry if you want this option

Let us know what you think


----------



## mrspis (Oct 7, 2011)

Aurum cantus ..... Rhythm


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I absolutely love the clarity of my Polk CS-20. Its definitely a larger speaker but I feel like it is so much cleaner when listening to all of our shows and movies. Your comments also gave me a question for our pro's. Does having different speakers in a 5.1 mess up the sound?


----------



## jarrod1937 (Oct 26, 2008)

SSgtMaddog said:


> Does having different speakers in a 5.1 mess up the sound?


Not necessarily, but it is highly recommended to get the same family of speakers, or even better, the same speakers, for all channels. Different speakers from different lines and manufacturers can sound different, even though ideally they all should sound the same, assuming proper reproduction of the sound source. Because of this, matched speakers are preferred to match all channels tonally, and thus you'll experience smoother panning from each discrete channel to another.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Stff Sgt,
My take on this question is based on a long history of experience listening. Listening to music and the opinions of professionals and friends. The simple answer should be that it shouldn't matter, but since there really is bad equipment in the HiFi market place the answer is a little more complicated.

First off not only are there differences between speakers from different manufacturers but there are slight variations between speakers of the same model and size. And because the jury that decides which measurements are the critical numbers that represent fantastic sound, sound stage, detail and other characteristics of sound that we all crave..., that jury is still out. 

There are times when a manufacturer will produce a speaker that is exceptional in every way and easily repeatable to manufacture in every way..., well then we find that when we pair the two or four or more of these speakers some amazing things happen. Decent quality speakers become exceptional..., the sound stage can open to fill the room, instrument placement is as good as the recording is, details can flow with such natural presence it becomes nearly impossible to point to a speaker that is creating it. The sound fills the room. When you walk into the other room it sounds like you are listening to a concert next door.

Manufacturers sell matched pairs and often retailers will match speakers for sale as a "Matched pair". Manufacturers usually will simply use the measurement parameters/numbers to match pairs whereas retailers will use measurement parameters and a listening test to sell a real "matched pair".

So, what is the real answer..., well, if you buy decent quality drivers or speakers fully assembled that are crossed over at the same point and we are talking about a two speaker music system with matched pairs, this could reproduce music very nicely.

If we are looking to buy speakers for a 5.1 surround cinema system. Well what ever you buy for your main front speakers I would look at what the manufacturer used to pair up with these for a sub, center speaker, surrounds, etc. and buy something equal or better. 

Buying from different manufacturers does not mean the 5.1 will be messed up it could actually be a better system. You do need to be careful when matching speakers to a system. If you have heard good sound before or if your system sounds great then adding surrounds should be easy. Give them a listen. If the materials, parts, overall quality and sound, crossover is comparable then this could be a good buy. If the new speakers sound a little more natural and detailed in the mids I find this actually improves the overall quality of sound and makes the movie/sound program that much more believable and immerseive. 

This is my take..., briefly

Greg


----------

